# Interesting color...what do you all think?



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice wee bird, Did the parents have any bronze in their bars or was one of them recessive red?

Its obviously blue bar pied with something causing the bronze bars. TS1 maybe? rec opal?


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Nice wee bird, Did the parents have any bronze in their bars or was one of them recessive red?
> 
> Its obviously blue bar pied with something causing the bronze bars. TS1 maybe? rec opal?


The father is a BB that carries the Rec Red gene (his dam is a rec red)


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Heres mom and pops


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

I like all different colors


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Interesting, Becky or someone will know the racers in America better than me and can probably pin point what is going on here but I suspect maybe the bird is Het rec red with something allowing the bronze to show through in the bars. Or it could be rec opal or Ts1 but once again I am not sure what the racers over there carry.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Looking again, you got pretty close to saddle/shield marked there, From what I have read you have some damn good race birds.

Have you thought about trying to perfect the saddle/shield marking aswell as select for race ability?

Its a challenge I have set myself but being my first year racing I am years from achieving it, I could maybe live vicariously until then


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Very unique color pattern. All that matters is that he/she can get home quickly.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Looks rec. opal to me. Very interesting combination. I have some of that in my loft that I hope to build on and reproduce more consistently.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool looking squeaker!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Nice wee bird, Did the parents have any bronze in their bars or was one of them recessive red?
> 
> Its obviously blue bar pied with something causing the bronze bars. TS1 maybe? rec opal?


*Hi Evan, I agree RR and Opal, I also feel that it might be Indigo and Opal. I realy would like to see the tail spread when the bird gets a bit older. GEORGE*


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

george simon said:


> *Hi Evan, I agree RR and Opal, I also feel that it might be Indigo and Opal. I realy would like to see the tail spread when the bird gets a bit older. GEORGE*


I agree that is what it looks like it could be. However, neither of the parents appear to be Indigo or Dominant opal. Seems unlikely that both parents would carry recessive opal but I suppose it is possible. Perhaps the presumed sire is not actually the sire? The hetero recessive red makes sense and perhaps some sort of bronze as well.

Jim


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Did you guys notice in the 3rd picture down, the bird also has redish feathers up on the shoulder? I will get some more pictures in some better light.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I have circled some of the redish/bronze coloration on other parts of the birds body as well. Here are the links to the peds of the birds parents if that helps at all. Do you think this bird could be a grizzle? http://www.southtownracers.com/uploads/1/5/1/8/15187590/pop_10_284-ped0001.jpg

http://www.southtownracers.com/uploads/1/5/1/8/15187590/greybull-ped2.jpg


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

nice looking squeaker, i have had many feather out to look like this guy only to have them molt out darker or even lighter, and loose some of the feather to grow in a different color all together...good luck with guy


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

loonecho said:


> I agree that is what it looks like it could be. However, neither of the parents appear to be Indigo or Dominant opal. Seems unlikely that both parents would carry recessive opal but I suppose it is possible. Perhaps the presumed sire is not actually the sire? The hetero recessive red makes sense and perhaps some sort of bronze as well.
> 
> Jim


I don't think Indigo or dom opal are in the mix. As you have stated, Its not visible in the parents, which it would need to be considering they are both close to wildtype in colour. From what I understand rec opal does pop up in the racers over there from time to time, Maybe this is one of those times,? I am pretty sure it was Becky that gave me that impression too.

I am still thinking the rec red and a bronze gene, dirty or multiple bronzes and dirty genes are causing this expression but that's purely speculation, If the bird was in my loft I would dissect it to determine.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I don't think Indigo or dom opal are in the mix. As you have stated, Its not visible in the parents, which it would need to be considering they are both close to wildtype in colour. From what I understand rec opal does pop up in the racers over there from time to time, Maybe this is one of those times,? I am pretty sure it was Becky that gave me that impression too.
> 
> I am still thinking the rec red and a bronze gene, dirty or multiple bronzes and dirty genes are causing this expression but that's purely speculation, If the bird was in my loft I would dissect it to determine.


NZ, did you see the links to the parents peds that I posted?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

No, will have another look. Thanks


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I missed that whole post somehow, Its not grizzle. Pied causes a grizzled effect on a few feathers on occasion.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

it almost look like one of my buddy pigeon too. very nice. when i get a chance to go to his house will grab a picture of it and post it up.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

wow thats something , i cant wait to see him grown up


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I now I have seen this in ferals, almoste all my blue bars now have bronze bars on them like that, they sometimes have bronze patches on them before the first molt. then it gose away.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Better hurry and get a loft built at your new house. It'll look good flying around there.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

raftree3 said:


> Better hurry and get a loft built at your new house. It'll look good flying around there.


I know it!! Anybody have plans for a 35' x 15' loft because thats what Im building!!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Are you going to fly old birds matt?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

The green lines are doors, and the red lines are sliding doors, that way you can keep them open and connected as you want, making sections bigger and smaller. Also a 3ft hallway in the back would be a very nice addition and I think it is a nice way to enjoy the birds as well. The two sections to your far left can be breeding sections, and when breeding just keep that door open to have one big 16 x 12 breeding section. Its just a floor plan, but, the more sections the better and you can have sliding doors to adjust how you want them to be.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> The green lines are doors, and the red lines are sliding doors, that way you can keep them open and connected as you want, making sections bigger and smaller. Also a 3ft hallway in the back would be a very nice addition and I think it is a nice way to enjoy the birds as well. The two sections to your far left can be breeding sections, and when breeding just keep that door open to have one big 16 x 12 breeding section. Its just a floor plan, but, the more sections the better and you can have sliding doors to adjust how you want them to be.


I don't know how soon I will be flying old birds, but i will build my loft so it will be possible down the road. I like your plans and I was thinking something very similar except I want the hallway down the front of the loft with sliding doors into each section. That way I would have one common trap on the front of the loft and when the birds run over the electronic clock and pass through the trap, i can just let the bird into the appropriate section. This way I can feed returning race birds what they need without over feeding the rest of my team.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

View attachment 27207


I think this lil feller is an odd color I don't see bars :x


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

A friend just finished one 12x36. I'll get some pictures.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> View attachment 27207
> 
> 
> I think this lil feller is an odd color I don't see bars :x


nice grizzle there on the floor, I got a bunch just like that now. one has a crest on the back of his head. yes that dose look barless but I had some that looked that way last year till the completely feathered out too.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> View attachment 27207
> 
> 
> I think this lil feller is an odd color I don't see bars :x


What were the parents, Is it ash red, Should be able to see red around the neck if so, IME ash red young take a few extra days to show bars than blue bars.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> What were the parents, Is it ash red, Should be able to see red around the neck if so, IME ash red young take a few extra days to show bars than blue bars.


The mom is a black she is a inbred black widow on the moms side and godfather, sterling, silver boy, and black beauty on her fathers side.
The dad is a silver bar van elsacker Jansen he has red bars but no red around the neck. 
The nest mate is black and very little white. 
My son and daughter decided to send these two to the AU youth race. I giggled because I could see condition freak saying they were sending a crow and a dove


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

here are the picture i got from my buddy. look alike. =D


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

That bird does look very similar. Here are some recent pics. This bird is for sale by the way....make an offer if you are interested. This is a inbred SURE BET/ HOLLYWOOD bird, her mother is a daughter of SNOW QUEEN.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

If it was a cock and ready to breed I would be all over buying him!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the dark on the end of the bars, nice looking bird.
Dave


----------



## grunt45 (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome looking bird!!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> The mom is a black she is a inbred black widow on the moms side and godfather, sterling, silver boy, and black beauty on her fathers side.
> The dad is a silver bar van elsacker Jansen he has red bars but no red around the neck.
> The nest mate is black and very little white.
> My son and daughter decided to send these two to the AU youth race. I giggled because I could see condition freak saying they were sending a crow and a dove


Sounds like its gonna look like dad.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

View attachment 27321


Not quite full grown but he is perty!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

View attachment 27322


And his brother would be jealous if I didn't let him model!

The kids named them ash and black arrow


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Those are two good looking babies. Hope your kids have some good luck with them in the AU youth race.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

ERIC K said:


> Those are two good looking babies. Hope your kids have some good luck with them in the AU youth race.


If they do you can be happy because you have their grandpa


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes , I'd be oh so happy , for all of us.


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

SouthTown Racers said:


> That bird does look very similar. Here are some recent pics. This bird is for sale by the way....make an offer if you are interested. This is a inbred SURE BET/ HOLLYWOOD bird, her mother is a daughter of SNOW QUEEN.



Is this the same bird I see on American Pigeon Auctions ???


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes it is...Thanks


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

i love that bird bet your happy to see him in the ol loft


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

SouthTown Racers said:


> That bird does look very similar. Here are some recent pics. This bird is for sale by the way....make an offer if you are interested. This is a inbred SURE BET/ HOLLYWOOD bird, her mother is a daughter of SNOW QUEEN.


I think the bronze is kite.

The mother of your squab have this bronze in her bar.

I've got kite in my racing pigeons,it's similar with your pigeon.

Kite blue bar:










Kite dark check:


----------

